# DxO Introduces Revolutionary DSLR-Quality Camera That Attaches Directly to the iPhone®



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2015)

```
<strong>The pocket-sized DxO ONE features a 20.2 MP 1-inch sensor and a high-end f/1.8 lens</strong></p>
<p>San Francisco, California and Paris, France—June 18, 2015—DxO, a world leader in digital imaging technologies, today introduced the DxO ONE, a revolutionary camera that delivers DSLR image quality in an extremely compact size. At 3.8 oz (108 g) and 2.65” (6.9 cm) tall, the DxO ONE is so small that it easily fits in a pocket, yet it features an ultra-high quality f/1.8, 32mm equivalent aspherical lens with a variable 6- blade iris and a 1-inch 20.2MP CMOS BSI sensor capable of capturing high-resolution images even in very low light.</p>
<p>Made of high-grade aluminum, the DxO ONE is a premium camera that has been engineered with the iPhone and iPad® in mind: it attaches via the LightningTM connector, turning the beautiful iPhone display into the camera’s viewfinder. The camera swivels ±60°, enabling creative perspectives.</p>
<p>The DxO ONE achieves a DxOMark Sensor Score of 70, and up to 85 when using the SuperRAWTM technology (described below), on par with full frame DSLRs and dramatically higher than any smartphone. DxOMark is the industry-standard protocol for camera and lens image quality assessment, used throughout the camera industry and photography press.</p>
<p>“The image quality of the DxO ONE is stunning,” said Jerome Meniere, CEO and founder of DxO. “It’s possible to shoot crystal-clear images under moonlight, which is incredible for a camera this small. The shallow depth of field and bokeh of the lens at f/1.8 is absolutely perfect for portrait photography.”</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-21176 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/9217103411.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/9217103411-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="9217103411" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/0007994988.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/0007994988-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="0007994988" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/6864643720.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/6864643720-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="6864643720" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/3516593752.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/3516593752-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="3516593752" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p>A free iOS app enables control of the individual settings on the DxO ONE camera, including aperture (from f/1.8 to f/11), shutter speed (from 15s to 1/8000s), and ISO (from 100 to 51200). In addition to an Auto mode, the DxO ONE app offers various capture modes, including multiple Scene modes, Speed, Aperture Priority, or full Manual mode – and the camera interface automatically adapts to the selected mode for a unique user experience.</p>
<p>The DxO ONE also records outstanding videos at 1080p/30fps or 720p/120fps.</p>
<p>In addition to the built-in microSDTM memory card, photos or video can be automatically stored in the iOS camera roll, where they are immediately displayed on the iPhone’s or iPad’s beautiful high-resolution screen, and can be instantly shared to Facebook®, Instagram®, and Twitter®, leveraging the iPhone’s natural connectivity.</p>
<p>By default, the DxO ONE automatically keeps the valuable high-dynamic RAW ‘digital negative’ files, enabling post-production editing flexibility in RAW conversion programs like DxO OpticsPro and Adobe® Lightroom®.</p>
<p>For the ultimate in noise-free image quality – even in very low light – users can choose to capture images in DxO’s new SuperRAW format. A SuperRAW file is the result of 4 RAW frames captured in quick succession. When the DxO ONE camera is connected to a Mac or PC, the DxO Connect companion software automatically merges the four images together using the very latest in spatial and temporal noise reduction.</p>
<p>“The DxO ONE leverages all of the imaging technologies that we’ve been perfecting for well over a decade,” explained Frederic Guichard, DxO’s Chief Image Scientist. “It brings together mobile imaging miniaturization technologies with a large 1-inch sensor and state-of-the-art software image processing.”</p>
<p>“Being image lovers at DxO, we have built the camera we dreamed of for ourselves and could not find anywhere else: uncompromised image quality always available in our pocket,” concluded Jerome Meniere, CEO and founder of DxO. “We believe that, as the first truly connected camera, the DxO ONE opens a completely new era in digital imaging and we can’t wait to see what incredible images photographers around the world will be able to create with it.”</p>
<p><strong>Pricing & Availability</strong></p>
<p>In the US, the DxO ONE can be pre-ordered today from www.dxo.com, with shipments planned to begin in September. Pre-order and availability dates for other countries are available on DxO’s website.</p>
<p>The DxO ONE is offered at a price of $599. For a limited time, the DxO ONE comes with free licenses of two award-winning RAW image processing software, DxO OpticsPro (ELITE Edition, sold separately for $199), and DxO FilmPack (ELITE Edition, sold separately for $129), which digitally reproduces the look and feel of analog films.</p>
```


----------



## compupix (Jun 18, 2015)

They shouldn't be scoring their own product!


----------



## EddieNM (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow DXO is so full of themselves, there is no way this puny little camera comes anywheres near the quality of a full frame Dslr. Total B.S. For the price of $599 I would just buy aps-c camera and have a better camera than this piece of junk. Dxo should never be scoring their own product.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jun 18, 2015)

Is this what DxO has been building up to for the past few years? This is a total joke.
While I wasn't regarding their sight as a bastion of integrity in the past, i'd say this has completely destroyed any credibility they have(not much anyways.)
This is a curious move as I don't think any regular consumers are familiar with their sight, and I doubt many camera geeks/internet wannabe photo experts are going to bite on this thing.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry, folks, but this is the first stumbling step into the world of consumer photography in 5 years. There's no reason to waste money on a tiny built-in display or control system when every consumer has a smartphone. All that's needed is a way to connect a lens/sensor pair to the big, beautiful miniature computer you already carry in your pocket.

Eventually there may be similar things replacing consumer DSLRs/MILCs: in that case it would be a sensor in the form of a rear lens cap with a mount for your smartphone. 

We'll see if this one is any good, but this is the future. </notjoking>


----------



## Joe M (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow. I can't believe this is the "news" my email inbox promised me a few days ago. Just wow.


----------



## meywd (Jun 19, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> Sorry, folks, but this is the first stumbling step into the world of consumer photography in 5 years. There's no reason to waste money on a tiny built-in display or control system when every consumer has a smartphone. All that's needed is a way to connect a lens/sensor pair to the big, beautiful miniature computer you already carry in your pocket.
> 
> Eventually there may be similar things replacing consumer DSLRs/MILCs: in that case it would be a sensor in the form of a rear lens cap with a mount for your smartphone.
> 
> We'll see if this one is any good, but this is the future. </notjoking>



I think that Sony's Lens Style cameras are a better concept.


----------



## Zv (Jun 19, 2015)

32mm focal length? So basically the same as the iPhone camera itself. Just an extra (expensive)thing to carry and it offers no real advantage to the selfie stick wielder. Not sure what problem this solves? 

Also, wouldn't battery life be dependent on your phone? 

But what do I know, maybe they'll sell like hot cakes, especially with all the DR and Super RAW BS!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2015)

Amazing. With their SuperRAW they clearly show it's better than a Canon FF dSLR. Damn, this will kill the resale value...I only hope selling my 1D X and 35/1.4L will fetch enough for me to buy one of these awesome cameras from DxO!!!


----------



## Solar Eagle (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: DxO Introduces Revolutionary DSLR-Quality Camera That Attaches Directly*



EddieNM said:


> Wow DXO is so full of themselves, there is no way this puny little camera comes anywheres near the quality of a full frame Dslr. Total B.S. For the price of $599 I would just buy aps-c camera and have a better camera than this piece of junk. Dxo should never be scoring their own product.



Don't be too hard on them. The app is free after all. 

Pompous press releases aside, I think its a really cool idea. Prime grade optics on a 1" sensor micro cam is something not seen yet. I bet the jpegs will be excellent. Everybody always has their phone on them, and something this small will be easy to keep around.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 19, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Amazing. With their SuperRAW they clearly show it's better than a Canon FF dSLR. Damn, this will kill the resale value...I only hope selling my 1D X and 35/1.4L will fetch enough for me to buy one of these awesome cameras from DxO!!!



Wonder how it scored so high? oh never mind..


----------



## tron (Jun 19, 2015)

I wonder how DxO will rank it ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Zv (Jun 19, 2015)

"... immediately displayed on the iPhone’s or *iPad’s* beautiful high-resolution screen ..."

So now iPad photography will look even more ridiculous! ;D


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 19, 2015)

tron said:


> I wonder how DxO will rank it ;D ;D ;D



Read paragraph 3. 

The DxO ONE achieves a DxOMark Sensor Score of 70, and up to *85 when using the SuperRAW*TM technology (described below), on par with full frame DSLRs and dramatically higher than any smartphone. DxOMark is the industry-standard protocol for camera and lens image quality assessment, used throughout the camera industry and photography press.


So evidently DxO mark now allows a file generated in post by merging 4 bracketed files to be scored as a sensor (though presumably only for their products).

Also evidently their score is no longer a repeatable value, it's an "up to."


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes you've got to love the French, at 85 (in complete fake it mode) the One is _"just behind"_ the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX1 at 93, an 8 point difference, but _"is well above" _the 5D MkIII which scores 81, a 4 point difference.

http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/DxO-ONE-review-The-Science-Behind-the-Score

Who do they think believes this utter crap?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 19, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes you've got to love the French, at 85 (in complete fake it mode) the One is _"just behind"_ the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX1 at 93, an 8 point difference, but _"is well above" _the 5D MkIII which scores 81, a 4 point difference.
> 
> http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/DxO-ONE-review-The-Science-Behind-the-Score
> 
> Who do they think believes this utter crap?



People who either don't read or don't comprehend, sadly a sizable population.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how DxO will rank it ;D ;D ;D
> ...


So while doing astrophotography I take 100 images with a 7D2 and merge them in post..... Does that mean that my 7D2 now has 20 stops of DR?


----------



## meywd (Jun 19, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



of course!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes you've got to love the French, at 85 (in complete fake it mode) the One is _"just behind"_ the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX1 at 93, an 8 point difference, but _"is well above" _the 5D MkIII which scores 81, a 4 point difference.
> 
> http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/DxO-ONE-review-The-Science-Behind-the-Score
> 
> Who do they think believes this utter crap?



This was announced on the day of the 200th Anniversary of the Battle of Waterloo, when Napoleon was finally finished off by the Duke of Wellington (plus Blucher). The announcement by DxO was clearly a diversionary tactic to draw attention away from the French defeat.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 19, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



If you save it in the DNG format and call it a KingKongMegaRAW(TM)


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll pass....


----------



## psolberg (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: DxO Introduces-Quality That Attaches Directly to the iPhone*

so basically if you didn't think taking a picture could be simple, this is for you.
or if you must an expensive view finder, this is for you.


----------

